

Hackers, some advice on finding a co-founder that knows business - mikesabat
http://shelfmade.wordpress.com/2007/10/14/finding-non-tech-founders/

======
davidw
Well, part of what I get from PG's writing is that "business" is something a
hacker can figure out, and that perhaps it's better to get technical people on
your team, and figure out the business stuff as you go, rather than try and
find someone who "knows business".

~~~
jsjenkins168
I agree. However, I would suspect that having at least one hacker who _enjoys_
the business of startups is important. If all of the hackers hate dealing with
business, I could see that being a potential problem.

On these lines, an interesting hypothetical question is what would Apple have
become if founded by 2 Wozniak's? Woz loved to hack, but strongly disliked the
idea of starting a business. I think it took a Woz + Jobs to make things
happen, personally.

